# Rotary table



## mf294-4 (Jun 29, 2014)

I have a 3hp 10x50 mill that I am acquiring accessories for. I need-want a rotary table. What size should I be looking for? Is bigger better? Do I want to get a vertical mount also. I see a lot of horizontal only. I know it depends a lot on what I want to do but what have you bought and later wish you had done. They are hard to find in my area and to expensive to ship. I was thinking 12". I will probably have to get whatever is within driving distance and reasonable price.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 29, 2014)

I guess it's really a matter of what you need it to do.  I would defiantly go with a horz/vert table.  I also have a 10x50 mill table and I find that my 8 inch rotary has done everything I needed it to do.  I have used it to cut 16 inch circles out of 0.5 inch steel plate.

Consider that when in the vertical position, your spindle to work distance starts getting a bit short.  My 8 inch rotary is 6 1/2 inches table to C/L when in the vertical position, so take that into consideration.

There is also the weight issue, shipping is only a one time expense, but you still have to handle the rotary in the shop, and my poor old back doesn't like to work too hard.  But more mass does provide more stability.  A friend of mine has a 12 inch rotary for his 9x42 mill, and it is really too big for the table.

When you do buy, try to get a tailstock for it also, mine did not come with one, so I had to build one.

I hope this helps.


----------



## donthack (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes weight can get out of hand quickly.  I don't use my 10" to often, but I lift it with a 1 ton H.B. engine hoist, to prevent later back trouble.  You'll want to have a very heavy duty unit if you plan on having it on your table for extended time.  Have fun making chips!


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 29, 2014)

it really depends on what your work envelope is but I have been able to do about all of my work on my 8" Vertex horizontal/vertical rotary table.  Like already mentioned, keep the weight in mind because they get heavy when you get up into the 10"+ rotary tables.

Mike.


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes, Its called "kids" thats why I got em in the first place.   No Kid;  that means a chain fall = so I slide it to extream and just leave it there
and I cant even pick up the vise no more either..
welcome to gettin old?


----------



## richl (Jun 29, 2014)

My machi.e is nowhere nearly as powerful as yours, and i am sure that my work envelop is different.9x42 table here, my rotary is only 6". Its easy to move around, i put a 6" chuck on it the other day to make it more versatile. .. but i would get a bigger unit if i had it to do again. For the ability to work with bigger material and more importantly because the durability and rigidy. 8" or 10" would provide. H/v, tailstock, and dividing plates allow for alot of flexibility... place a 6" chuck on and you have a. Really. Great tool 
My 2 cents
Hth
Rich


----------



## machinist18 (Jun 30, 2014)

My verticle mill has a 10x42 table and I use a 16in. K&T rotary table on it. I've never regretted having the large table. I built a small crane with a boat winch the mounts on the table to lift the rotary table that works just fine. I guess it would come down to what you like and what's available.


----------



## LJP (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a 9 x 42 vertical mill. I have both a 12" and a 15" Troyke rotary table. I always use the 15" because it makes set up easier with more space. I use a chain fall to lift it on and off. Never have used the 12", but I got it for a good price. 
Larry


----------



## woofy (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi, I have just mounted a 14" very heavy rotary table onto a Bridgeport, I have a DRO on this machine but as I have to lower the table and had a longish cutting  tool in, I got to the bottom of my travel, on the table at which point I ran just past the point of the DRO scale and guess what? damaged the scale, their is a message in this, check everything )


----------

